
Edeliver – Deployment for Elixir and Erlang - ch4s3
https://github.com/boldpoker/edeliver
======
dustinfarris
I just wrote a guide to use eDeliver to deploy Phoenix projects:
[https://www.gitbook.com/book/dustinfarris/phoenix-
continuous...](https://www.gitbook.com/book/dustinfarris/phoenix-continuous-
deployment/details)

